# Dialecten: naamvalverlies bij voornaamwoorden



## Red Arrow

In de Brabantse dialecten is het verschil tussen "hij" en "hem" enkel duidelijk aan het begin (het eerste woord) van een zin. In de rest van een zin zeg je steevast "hem".

Ik heb *hem* nog nooit gezien. (lijdend voorwerp)
*Hem* heb ik nog nooit gezien. (lijdend voorwerp)
*Hij* gaat iedere ochtend met plezier naar de bakker. (onderwerp)
Iedere ochtend gaat *(h)em* met plezier naar de bakker. (onderwerp)

De h valt typisch weg in Vlaams Brabant en het westen van Antwerpen.

In het West-Vlaams zegt men soms* ik/ek* in plaats van *mij*. ("Is 't tegen ik?")
In Nederland zegt men soms *hun* in plaats van *zij*.
In het Afrikaans bestaat het woord *wij/wy *niet meer en zeg je standaard* ons*.

Zijn er andere voorbeelden?


----------



## matakoweg

Hun als onderwerp is in de spreektaal vrij gewoon in Nederland.
Men ergert zich er wel vaak aan. Zo was er jaren geleden een medestudent die zich erg kon opwinden over het gebruik van ' hun' als onderwerp. Ik voorspelde hem dat ik hem binnen een week drie keer zou betrappen op dit gebruik. En dat gebeurde ook.

Volgens mij is 'ons' ook onderwerp in de Zeeuwse dialecten. 
Het gebruik van (h)em als onderwerp vind ik erg vreemd klinken, het viel me bij de tv-serie Witse ook altijd op.


----------



## ThomasK

_Hem _als onderwerp: is dat niet vooral in Brabant het geval? Ik denk dat ik het in West- of Oost-Vlaanderen niet hoor...


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> _Hem _als onderwerp: is dat niet vooral in Brabant het geval? Ik denk dat ik het in West- of Oost-Vlaanderen niet hoor...


Dat zei ik toch?


----------



## ThomasK

Miljààr, inderdaad, al in je eerste woorden... Tja, ik lees soms te snel, sorry...


----------



## marrish

Red Arrow said:


> Zijn er andere voorbeelden?


In het Antwerps en waarschijnlijk nog andere dialecten klinkt het zo: als het lijdend voorwerp aan het begin van de zin komt te staan wordt de derde persoon mv. _(h)un_:

Standaardtaal:
De Rolling Stones? Ik heb *ze/hen* nog nooit gezien.
De Rolling Stones? *Hen* heb ik nog nooit gezien.

Dialect:
De Rolling Stones? Ik heb _*hen; hun/ *__*ze*_ nog nooit gezien.
De Rolling Stones? *Hun* heb ik nog nooit gezien.

Maar wat gebeurt er in de zin "Het zijn zij alweer!'"? 

In dialect wordt die,

*''Zun* zen'et weral!''

Wat vind je van deze twee voorbeelden?


----------



## Red Arrow

Die wordt zoveel gebruikt dat ik er zelfs niet aan dacht! Volgens mij in heel Nederland en Vlaanderen.


----------



## ThomasK

marrish said:


> In het Antwerps en waarschijnlijk nog andere dialecten klinkt het zo: als het lijdend voorwerp aan het begin van de zin komt te staan wordt de derde persoon mv. _(h)un_:
> 
> Standaardtaal:
> (a) De Rolling Stones? Ik heb *ze/hen* nog nooit gezien.
> (b) De Rolling Stones? *Hen* heb ik nog nooit gezien.
> 
> Dialect:
> (c) De Rolling Stones? Ik heb _*hen; hun/ *__*ze*_ nog nooit gezien.
> (d)De Rolling Stones? *Hun* heb ik nog nooit gezien.
> 
> Maar wat gebeurt er in de zin "Het zijn zij alweer!'"?
> 
> In dialect wordt die,
> 
> *''Zun* zen'et weral!''
> 
> Wat vind je van deze twee voorbeelden?


 INteressante overweging. maar geldt voor het Antwerps, vermoed ik...  
Zin (d) zie ik mij in het dialect niet produceren, een pronomen vooropzetten lijkt mij zeker voor de 3° persoon niet danig evident, zelfs niet in het dialect ("ze" lijkt mij trouwens de enige mogelijkheid, "zunder" is vooral een subjectpronoun en ''(h)under" is mogelijks object pronomen, maar vooropzetten? In (c) zouden wij wel "under" kunnen gebruiken naast ze". Volgens mij is "ze" minder beklemtoond, mogelijk nieuwer...


----------

